# Phrag. Eumelia Arias



## AquaGem (Nov 24, 2011)

Bought a few plants at WOC and this one is the best of the lot. Will take a better photo when the new flower opens up. This one was taken with my iPhone a few days ago and it fell off this afternoon before i can take a better shot at it. It's pollen is already sticking on to 4 other Phrag hybrids.. hope they take.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! I'm definitely adding this one up to my list of wanted phrags.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice kovachii x schlimii!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice one!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! Very far from home. You will be the Phrag King!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice. The one I saw in person recently was more of a pink in color.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 24, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice! This a fairly small flower, right?


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 25, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Very nice! This a fairly small flower, right?



About 10cm NS


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice. One to add to the wish list!


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunning bloom! I like it!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2011)

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful. Is the photo close to the actual colouring?


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 26, 2011)

FlowerFaerie said:


> Beautiful. Is the photo close to the actual colouring?



Yes.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2011)

That is nice. What is the cross? and is that a hangianum I see in the background??


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 26, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> That is nice. What is the cross? and is that a hangianum I see in the background??



malipoense x hangianum


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet! it has the purple colour


----------



## John Boy (Nov 26, 2011)

oke: That's a nice hanginanum!!!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 26, 2011)

FlowerFaerie said:


> Beautiful. Is the photo close to the actual colouring?


I suspect the blue-ish color on the left is because that part of the flower is in shade.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 27, 2011)

Best one of those I've ever seen. Great job selecting that one.


----------

